# I've fallen and I need some help getting up



## jmfauver (Aug 4, 2010)

Folks I need some help fighting the demon that has been living silently inside of me for a long time...In late May my wife almost died in my arms due to her chocking,I managed to save her but somehow I unleashed the alcohol beast that has been dormant inside of me for almost 18yrs...I quit in the fall of 92, but after seeing my wife almost die I returned to the bottle and  have not looked back until yesterday...With the help of my Mom I got the  kicking I needed to admit I was again on the bottle...I have not been like this since 92 but this time was worse.In 92 I only drank on weekends ( Fri/Sat nights),this time it was everyday,I was putting away somewhere around a gallon on rum every 3 or 4 days....I started meeting today and feel like a low life,I have because of this alienated most of my friends on the forum for things I do not remember...

I just hope some of them will understand and help me help myself...Please keep me in your thoughts and prayers...


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 4, 2010)

It's a hard road you are starting down and I truly  wish you the best on your journey.   I'll say a prayer for ya!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2010)

they aint much but ya got em


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 4, 2010)

You got em Mike. You got my #, and Nathans I think. Call if you need anything, or to talk, or come up and camp out here at the farm for a weekend even!! Doors always open to ya. Will be prayin for ya


----------



## ronpasley (Aug 4, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Folks I need some help fighting the demon that has been living silently inside of me for a long time...In late May my wife almost died in my arms due to her chocking,I managed to save her but somehow I unleashed the alcohol beast that has been dormant inside of me for almost 18yrs...I quit in the fall of 92, but after seeing my wife almost die I returned to the bottle and  have not looked back until yesterday...With the help of my Mom I got the  kicking I needed to admit I was again on the bottle...I have not been like this since 92 but this time was worse.In 92 I only drank on weekends ( Fri/Sat nights),this time it was everyday,I was putting away somewhere around a gallon on rum every 3 or 4 days....I started meeting today and feel like a low life,I have because of this alienated most of my friends on the forum for things I do not remember...
> 
> I just hope some of them will understand and help me help myself...Please keep me in your thoughts and prayers...



jmfauver my friend hang in there your battle can and will be won in Jesus name. For 20 some years I have battle porn, when I thought there was no answer or help from God I was about to give up. Just when you fill as there is no way out or hope the King of Kings the almight Lord of Host will do something that only He can do. I give God the glory and praise for what He has done in my life. Lay is all at Jesus feet, seek Him with all your heart and soul your life will never be the same.


Father change him set him free in your son Jesus name amen

With Love Ron Pasley


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2010)

Hang tough Mike, life is full of curveballs. It's not important that you swing at em', just keep from getting hit by one. You are in our prayers.


----------



## Chris S. (Aug 4, 2010)

Prayers sent Mr. Fauver........I am glad to hear that your wife is ok thanks to your quick action and I am truly inspired by the courage you have shown in your admittance that you have only temporarily slid back into a rut that you CAN get back out of.....

It is obvious that you have the will........God Bless.


----------



## Sargent (Aug 5, 2010)

Admitting is the first step.

You have my prayers.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks folks....Admitting it this time was harder then the first,cause i thought I could handle it...no such luck,I will live learn and grow from it....


----------



## StriperAddict (Aug 5, 2010)

Mike, I encourage you to find a "Celebrate Recovery" group in your area, if possible.  It's a Christ centered group for anyone struggling with hang-ups, habits or addictions.  AA groups are good, too.

You will be in our prayers.


----------



## tomtlb66 (Aug 5, 2010)

My brother, hang on. I too have many things that haunt me on a daily basis. I have struggles that I don't want. This is a perfect time to just ask God to take the thirst of alcohol away. I know that is so easy for me to say, so please forgive me if I came across the wrong way. That is not my intention. You are in my prayers as well. You can email me if you need anything. Lord, we lift up our brother to you, we ask for deliverance, peace, strength, and support. In Jesus name, Amen.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 5, 2010)

Prayers are added for you from here.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Aug 5, 2010)

My prayers are sent. I am sorry to hear of your struggles. Put your strength in the lord.

Brian1


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 5, 2010)

sargent said:


> admitting is the first step.
> 
> You have my prayers.



x2!!


----------



## Tony Two Tone (Aug 5, 2010)

*You got my prayer jmfauver!*


----------



## Hankus (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## JWarren (Aug 5, 2010)

Prayer sent for strength for your struggle. Remember, Jesus settled this battle a long time ago, it is okay to go ahead and claim victory.

x 2 on the "Celebrate Recovery" suggestion.....a great program.


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 5, 2010)

StriperAddict said:


> Mike, I encourage you to find a "Celebrate Recovery" group in your area, if possible.  It's a Christ centered group for anyone struggling with hang-ups, habits or addictions.  AA groups are good, too.
> 
> You will be in our prayers.



Good advice!

Prayers sent,Mike. You can beat it,with God's help.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 5, 2010)

The first step has been made. May it be a long road you travel.

Prayers sent


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2010)

Hang in there Mike....I'm pullin' for you.

Just remember, you've WON this battle before.....you will again!!

Prayers sent...


----------



## speedcop (Aug 6, 2010)

satan uses the fear of being discovered to keep us from stepping into the all cleasing light of God. He holds nothing against us if we admit to our sins and ask forgiveness. Pour your heart out to God, he's listening. As well as your friends and family. A man never stands as tall as when he's on his knees. I pray for you friend.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## jmfauver (Aug 6, 2010)

thanks to all of you.I am working my way back to where I was,I guess I realized that you cannot give in even a little bit..I will fight this fight and I will win,it is the only outcome that I can have..


----------



## tomtlb66 (Aug 6, 2010)

I am glad to hear that. Keep it going and rememeber, one day at a time


----------



## possum steak (Aug 6, 2010)

Been there done that!


I'm praying for you my brother!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## Poppy D (Aug 8, 2010)

jmfauver, My prayers are sent as well as my wishes for strength for you and your family, I met you at the camp out with Snowy and them, Take care call if you need some one to talk to, 678-617-6566


----------



## Hankus (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## mike bell (Aug 8, 2010)

Alcohol is the devil.........

thoughts and prayers bro,  you can do it.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone..Poppy thanks again...I had a good test when I flew up to Boston yesterday,I hate flying ( especially when I have no control)...On the last leg of the flight the guy next to me smelled like a rum and coke,when we started talking he told me he had been up all night drinking so he could calm his nerves while flying...5 minutes into the flight ( DC to Manchester NH) he passed out..I was happy not to have to talk to him until we landed...It is the first test of many and I passed,now on to the next...


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Thanks everyone..Poppy thanks again...I had a good test when I flew up to Boston yesterday,I hate flying ( especially when I have no control)...On the last leg of the flight the guy next to me smelled like a rum and coke,when we started talking he told me he had been up all night drinking so he could calm his nerves while flying...5 minutes into the flight ( DC to Manchester NH) he passed out..I was happy not to have to talk to him until we landed...It is the first test of many and I passed,now on to the next...



 and I'm still  fer ya


----------



## david w. (Aug 9, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## insanehunter (Aug 9, 2010)

sent!


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 10, 2010)

You are not the only one with with battles to fight, we all have them and they may be different. Prayers said for you brother.


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 10, 2010)

Mike, prayers sent. Need to go to work. WILL SEND PM later. It took guts, what you did - Thank you for posting.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## bearpugh (Aug 11, 2010)

prayers sent


----------



## tomtlb66 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey brother, just  wanted to see how you are doing, prayers have been said again this morning for ya! Take care of yourself, no matter what we are going thru, Gods gonna bring us thru it.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 11, 2010)

When I posted this I never expected the outpouring of concern or care...I made the post to put some light on what can happen when you let your guard down even for a minute....

Many folks have been in the same boat I am in.It is amazing how many have offered advice or offered just to talk to me ( many with out ever meeting me)...I know I have done some things I am not proud of during the latest binge.The only thing I can say is I am sorry and that I hope and pray that all I have hurt will one day forgive me...Do I take responsibility for what I did YES I do,I cannot change the past only the future and the  future is looking brighter everyday with all of the thoughts and prayers I have gotten....Thanks to all of you....


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2010)

jm, I got as many demons as anybody, so this ain't preachin, but you can always think of what if you were drunk when your wife was choking. What would the outcome have been?

And what if your drunk the next time something happens.

Alchohol is something I've struggled with for 22 years and it's a tough one for sure.

Best of luck and God Bless.


----------



## ronpasley (Aug 11, 2010)

JM keep on fighting you can win, draw near to God and He will draw near to you. 

Give him strength Father in Jesus name


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 12, 2010)

Hope things are getting better for you Mike.   Be strong, man...


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks again to everyone...each day is another day I can bury the demon inside,I know I cannot totally get rid of this demon,I can only hope to bury it deep enough that it does not get out...


----------



## Lt Dave (Aug 12, 2010)

Sir, you seem to already be climbing out of the valley through your faith in God. I watched my Father in law struggle with alcohol from the day I met him until shortly before he passed away. He would not hurt a flea and would give anyone the shirt off his back. He never new the hurt his family felt watching him drink his life away. Then one day he found out he had lung cancer and it moved fast to take him away. Only a few days before he passed he saw that he needed Jesus as his savior and from a hospital bed asked Jesus to save him. At that time the hurt of all those years was forgiven not only by God but my Wife and Mother in law also. When those who love you see you stand for God and seek His help, forgiveness will be there for you from those you feel you have hurt. Maybe without even a word being spoken. God Bless and know many are praying for YOU.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 14, 2010)

I aint fergot jus been too sorry to post it


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I aint fergot jus been too sorry to post it



We are all having issues right now it seems.No need to keep posting up on me my friend,you and your are in my thoughts and prayers as I know I am in yours it's what friends do...


----------

